# Baitjunkys 4th of July Sale 15% off



## Jim (Jul 3, 2016)

Baitjunkys is having a 15% off 4th of July Sale. Use Code: Firecracker
Sale ends 07/05/2016 @ 12:01 Am

https://www.shopbaitjunkys.com/

For those of you new here or did not know, that company is owned by TinBoats member Bugpac. 
Bugpac has been a member here for many years before starting this company. :beer:
AND he makes the TinBoats hats for us.  

Happy 4th all,
Jim


----------

